# Recovery Dell Vostro 1000



## MrAwsum (May 2, 2009)

My Dell Vostro 1000 seems to havea massive virus or Trojan in it, or somewhere in the system.
I have misplaced the recoverydisk but when i load up and log into my computer no programs or files show and my tak manager has been blocked...
Any sugesstions will be appreciated =D


----------



## sshaggy (May 3, 2009)

Well, u should do this 
Otherwise if u need a clean install, u should Contact Dell and request Dell Reinstallation Recovery CDs directly from Dell Technical Support. They will charge about $15 or something like that for shipping.

Or if u have the CD key (generally printed on the upside down surface of laptop), borrow a windows disk from any friend, do a clean install with that and provide ur own CD key and activate windows via phone.
If there is any problem in activation, talk to any live representative and explain the situation to them.


----------

